# surging acceleration and loss of power



## boggy (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, I really don\'t know what to do on this one....

Have a 09 Altima Hybrid (107k km) and few weeks ago it started to lose power and have surging acceleration spikes on the highway after about 30 km of driving at 100-120 km/hr. Once is cold starts well and drive well again until driving longer.

went to the dealer, first, replaced the 12v battery, no fix! than it said the invertor water pump. no fix, I have the same problem, going on highway, 15 min plus driving, dash starts with check engine soon, then goes to other warning lights and starts to act out....

I am thinking to go to another mechanic, maybe Toyota dealer could be better with hybrids... 

any advice will be appreciated, thank you.


----------

